# Another new Loft



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

The first loft is up and we have 4 pair sitting on 6 eggs. The last pair are still a little slow. Oh well! Now we have to get the new loft built for our YB. So here is my question I have a space about 13 X16 two sides are block walls. The loft will have to have to be north facing. I thinking of a large south facing window for light. How many section should I try making this into? I’m thinking 3 with the breeder loft that will give me four. Your input is very welcome.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Here the plan so far*

2nd Loft.jpg Please tell me the good and the bad as you see it.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

All of us who are new to this build our starter loft with the advice to build it larger and immediately after we put birds in we begin plans for new construction....too bad we didn't listen the first time. I'm planning an addition also.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

My thought were to have two different types of birds. The first loft was for kings and the 2ne was to be for homers. We were unable to get the king we wanted so we now have our white release homers and we just need to build the home that they were alwas going to get. I have changed the floor plan some and just looking fo thought before I put in cement.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I would shorten one side of the storage area and allow the breeders access to an aviary. You could split one of the aviaries in half and allow them some outside space with a small shoot going out from the breeding compartment. Breeders need an aviary more than fliers. A place to bathe and sun.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

hillfamilyloft said:


> I would shorten one side of the storage area and allow the breeders access to an aviary. You could split one of the aviaries in half and allow them some outside space with a small shoot going out from the breeding compartment. Breeders need an aviary more than fliers. A place to bathe and sun.


2nd Loft rev 1-27.jpgSo do you think this mod to the plans would work better


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

I think it looks good, I would put landing boards across the other side reverse of what you have, depending on wall ht. you would still have plenty of nest boxes.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mike I not understanding you comment. I did show any thing it the ybor ob lofts. Yb and Bo will both have landing boards and trape over the aviary. Hight will run from +/- 8 ft in the rear to 10ft in the front wall.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Run the landing boards/aviarys the full length of the loft, on the opposite side that you have them, then you can have three equal size and not have to split one.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Mike I not understanding you comment. I did show any thing it the ybor ob lofts. Yb and Bo will both have landing boards and trape over the aviary. Hight will run from +/- 8 ft in the rear to 10ft in the front wall.


Just figured out you have existing wall on that side, sorry, the way you have it looks good then, when are you starting it? wish you lived closer I would come and help out.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Well You are more than welcome we host people all the time. I have to finish one other project here first. So I think I will be underconstruction the begain of March. And that will still put me behind the new birds.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Why 13 feet? Is it due to the existing walls? How will it be constructed? 16" centers or 24". Will it have inside walls or just the studs and outer sheeting. What kind of roof? Will you wire it for electricity? How about water. What will the floor be, 2x4, 2x6,2x8?
Will it have tongue and groove flooring or just osb butted up to each other. Will your sliding doors be pieces of plywood on a track or actual closet doors? How about the aviaries or flights? will they be elevated with wire floor or on the ground? Are you planning on a concrete slab? Will you install drains for future use? I would like to draw this up in 3d.
Wayne


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> 2nd Loft rev 1-27.jpgSo do you think this mod to the plans would work better


what program did you use to make these ... i want to make some too!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

blongboy said:


> what program did you use to make these ... i want to make some too!


I just used MS Publishing. It not a cad program but I have used so long I can get a simple floor plan fast.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Wayne Johnson said:


> Why 13 feet? Is it due to the existing walls? How will it be constructed? 16" centers or 24". Will it have inside walls or just the studs and outer sheeting. What kind of roof? Will you wire it for electricity? How about water. What will the floor be, 2x4, 2x6,2x8?
> Will it have tongue and groove flooring or just osb butted up to each other. Will your sliding doors be pieces of plywood on a track or actual closet doors? How about the aviaries or flights? will they be elevated with wire floor or on the ground? Are you planning on a concrete slab? Will you install drains for future use? I would like to draw this up in 3d.
> Wayne


Wayne,
Ok let see if I can lay it out for you. The floor will be a raised slab floor with a floor drain in each aviary. The two gray colored walls are existing block that will be raised as needed to fit roof height. The back wall is south facing and will have a 3ft window covering most of the loft. all framing 2x4 24oc exterior siding ½’ osb painted both sides. Sliding doors will we a 2x frame solid bottom with dowel upper section except front door which is solid the door will slid on an overhead track. The front aviaries are wire on wood frame. Roof framing 2x6 24oc sloping front to rear. The aviary height 6’ the landing board and drop trap will be above the aviaries. Most interior wall to be osb. That think out loud I sure I have missed something but feel free to ask. Thanks for wanting to put this in 3D


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I like the aviaries much better. Will they fit your bath pan? Every bird needs some sun.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I sure they will we will work that out for sure. We are putting a long south facing window so each loft get natural light all day.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm supposed to be writing my thesis. I'll do just about anything to take breaks.
How tall is the block wall. Unless you lay your own block it would be better to install a top plat on top of the block wall and build up with wood framing.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I will be adding block and a concret bond beam as the window header. I think the back wall with the window installes will be at 9 ft. front wall 11 ft so that would give me 2 in 10 roof slop. Block here is much cheaper than wood


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I am working on some images now. I will try to get the first posted tonight for review and revision.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Wayne Johnson said:


> I am working on some images now. I will try to get the first posted tonight for review and revision.


Sorry I missed your post yesterday looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

This is what I have so far. It will be a big project. If you make the loft sections the same size as the aviaries then you can use less wood. I still dont know how to represent the block wall so I just worked around it.
Tell me how to change it and I will.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Wayne I will do a drawing so that you can get the idea of where I think I'm going. I hope I can get my scanner to work that way I can post it. You do very nice work but the floor plan to elevation is quite different and I hope I can show you what I intend to build.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

That looks good Wayne.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

2nd Loft rev 2-3 end.jpg2nd Loft rev 2-3 Front.jpgOk Wayne here we go I hope this will give you an idea of what i have in mind.
The scale is not true as it is not a cad program


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I dont understand the front door and storage area. Do you have access the the right side toward the rear? Why not put an access hall and storage area. then each section will have it's own full flight.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Wayne Johnson said:


> I dont understand the front door and storage area. Do you have access the the right side toward the rear? Why not put an access hall and storage area. then each section will have it's own full flight.


Look at the floor plan on page 5. You will see that there in an entry with some storage. That entry lead into the breeding pin from there you would enter the other two sections one right the other left. There in no hall way just an entry or some might call it a mud room. The Vaiary from the breeding pin and Ob pin are off set to allow a little more room for the breeders.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Wayne-- I just reread your question and the access to the rear would be very limited. The reason is it backs up to some equipment that is located there. It I had more room to the right the loft would have just been bigger. This loft is fitting in a corner between a drive gate on the left front and equipment on the right rear. I have been through the thought of entry on the right behind the aviary with wall and doors between sections. But i kind of like haveing a 2nd door before i enter any of the sections. It just a safety thing. It will also act as a 2nd locking system so that I don't have anyone let birds out unknowingly. Remember this is a mission project in Mexico and we have a lot of people here all the time.


----------

